# Hot wheels, Bilberry & Iron-X Musings.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok while doing an update to Wonder Wheels Hot wheels Review thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2917435

I Had a bit of a play with the 3 Products Mentioned.

So in the above thread i compared the Hot wheels with the Power washer, rather than a hose pipe and trigger spray to see if you did not need any agitation to remove all the brake dust.

While doing the dirty wheels...



















I tried just the power washer, on wheels that have been treated with FK1000P a few weeks back.

Swipe test result...










After treating with the Hot wheels no agitation the swipe test gave...










Now although i dont have a picture of the wheel cleaned with the Bilberry as it was a on the spot test not expecting much, i was very surprised.

Namely while the Hot wheels sat for 5 mins i went to the other side wheel and sprayed the bilberry on, this is a week solution as such at 1 part bilberry to 16 water if i remember correctly.

So as you will know for any who have tried bilberry it runs off and dries fast.
I did not do another spray and agitate i just left the first spray while i jetted the Hot Wheels side.

I returned to the Bilberry side and greeted with pretty much dried on bilberry, I power washed off.

Not expecting much i did the finger swipe as shown in above pics.
However i had to do several times and even then i could barely see anything left behind and certainly nothing that the camera would pic up....:doublesho

Very surprised with that and as i had been testing the face of the alloy i later did all the wheel backs with the bilberry and the large wheel woolie. ( Now if only they would do just the Large Wheel Woolie at a good price...:lol: )

So another thing i tested was the question again of will Hot wheels do the same as Iron-X it certainly smells similar but still inconclusive.

Here we go...

So wheel condition after 1250 Miles...










One cleaned with Hot wheels and agitated.
Using 34 grams of product.










One cleaned with Iron-X and agitated.
Using 22 grams of product.










Now re application of Iron-X on the one Already treated with Iron-X.










Stil showing contamination... but a rather light shade and i personally would not use Iron-X in this way as a wheel cleaner i use it after a wash to decontaminate to get the stuff off that a normal wash does not remove and for me better use of the products merits.
So for me no surprise that not all the contamination has been removed after all i feel most was wasted stripping brake dust that can be removed far more cheaply.

Now Iron-X used on the Wheel already washed with the Hot Wheels.



















Now for me having seen in the real world so to speak the Colour of the Iron-X on the Hot Wheels cleaned wheel is a good deal darker, so for me personally i see that as more contaminants been dissolved and held in suspension im no chemist mind...:lol:

Hot Wheels may remove some Additional iron contamination im just not sure but certainly for me not to the level i get with Iron-X and at this point i had run out of wheels to test...:lol:...:wave:*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice testing james.. didnt someone say that the hot wheels stuff works out more expensive than IX?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Helpful test. I often wonder which of the products i have (all 3 of these) i should really use... Is that your wife's car ? The alloys sure do "look" like a wife's car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nice testing james.. didnt someone say that the hot wheels stuff works out more expensive than IX?


I would sooner shell out for the Iron-x.

The 500ml here is steep but think its a £1 more for the 750ml if you can get it.
Again prices seam to vary some are £1 more for the 750ml but think some charge £5 more or so.

Certainly not cheap and for me without a doubt the selling point of spray on and rinse off just does not wash with me...:lol:
No Pun intended but...:lol:

It need agitation but was honestly very surprised with the Bilberry without agitation...:doublesho

I expect i will have to try the bilberry again just to make sure not a fluke but considering the power washer alone and then the Hot Wheels and power washer Bilberry Honestly removed more that i left it at that wheras i had to re do the other.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that pun was DEFINITELY intended lol..

:lol:

aye.. the bilberry sounds promising.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Helpful test. I often wonder which of the products i have (all 3 of these) i should really use... Is that your wife's car ? The alloys sure do "look" like a wife's car


No its my car....:lol:
They came like that honest, i love the white backs and i have never seen any alloys the same shade of silver to the front.
I will have a bash at doing them myself at some point.

The wifes polo wheels are great apart from one that she did catch and they came immaculate...










I have a pic somewhere that shows the damaged one...:lol:

As said the rovers came scuffed up not surprising at 108k when i got her.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> that pun was DEFINITELY intended lol..
> 
> :lol:
> 
> aye.. the bilberry sounds promising.


Honest the Pun was not intentional.... but then again you will just do what you want anyway.....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:... Sorry couldnt help that....:lol::lol::lol::lol:... Honest....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Remember behave or you will be up the wooden hill to bedfordshire...:lol::lol::lol:

Have used the Bilberry in the past was first wheel cleaner i really got after joining the forum, not used much but the power washer result really did surprise me especially as i like my value for money and had it week as such...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sure it wasnt 

and shhhhhh'd you lol..

nevermind shes closer to you than me this week.. shes in blackpool with her friend and friends daughter/and her kids

can't go up the wooden hill lol.. need to go up the tarmac hill to work-fordshire...
nah that didn't work lol.

i dont need wheel cleaner for my car.. just snow foam, c5 rules lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> sure it wasnt
> 
> and shhhhhh'd you lol..
> 
> ...


Nice attempt rather like the workfordshire but as you say doesnt totally work...:lol:

Stop it C5 snob....:lol: What with C5, C1 and a Kranzle....:lol:

You need this C4...:lol:






Better leave it there as Getting Side tracked Now... Sorry Folks.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your only supposed to blow the bloody doors off...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

[lol] bored tonight james?
i should be up the wooden hill to bedfordshire.. need to be up at 6am, meeting my mate at 8 to give him a lift to the college to renew his hygiene certificate(hes works with me)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Same here...
Got the yaris coming back to finish off at 7 so best be up at 6...:lol: especially as i need to drop owner at work and bring it back...:lol:

ha ha... Beat yah.....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

beat me at what? :lol:

not sleeping.. was putting in an order with naturally thinking :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i win.. your sleeping :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i win.. your sleeping :lol:


No Just finally logged out..... went out for early car wash....:lol:


----------

